# to barcode, or not to barcode...



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, is it OK, or unprofessional to ask a retailer if they would you prefer if my garments came pre-tagged with UPC barcodes, or would they like to take care of the barcoding?


----------



## wiscot (Aug 14, 2007)

As a retailer, I prefer to be asked. I use a proprietary UPC coding system, so if items come pre-tagged we have to go through the hassle of un/re tagging everything. Also, a number of my suppliers charge extra for tagging and prepricing, so it saves me money and time. Others stores, however may feel differently. So yeah, its OK to ask, and in fact probably a good idea to do so.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

yes i would ask. some places have their own POS system with a blaster that will give them their own bar code. i used to work at a place that did inventory that way and when things came in pre-tagged it was always a pain in the arse and a lot more work.


----------



## etctees (Oct 11, 2007)

Definitely the clothing industry is one where it's always best to ask the retailer. You'll find that the larger the chain of stores, the more likely it is that they'll want you to provide standardized barcodes to match their system. It is most definitely not unprofessional to ask the retailer their preference  It's better to be asked than to wind up with the wrong thing.


----------

